# WTB Tandem car top tray



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2006)

I have Thule bars and would like to buy a good quality used tray for a new tandem.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Look for Rocky Mounts tandem rack: http://www.rockymounts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0512

I got mine from ORS Racks Direct and it's on sale right now here: http://www.orsracksdirect.com/rocky-mounts-tandem-r4-bike-racks.html


----------

